# Baby #2



## RJRMINIS (Mar 16, 2009)

Baby #2 Arrived this morning at 4:30 am!!!!!!!!!!! Another sweet Blue eyed Ivory spotted jack!

THis little guy is TINY, I think one of the smallest donkey foals we have had.....He is out of our Maiden Jenny RJR's Cotton Candy, which makes this special, because almost 4 years ago, I watched her come into this world, and now she has a baby of her own! She is being a TERRIFIC mother, I am very proud of her!




Pics and more info are on our website on our New Arrivals page, I will try to update with pics later.


----------



## Charley (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is RJR's Sterling Alaska

Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard

Dam: RJR's Cotton Candy

He is tiny!!!!!!!!! I think he is the smallest donkey foal I have ever had, I can pick him up with one hand to carry him...he is adorable!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG... I want to pick him up right now and give him a little baby hug



He is perfect. Congrats!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on baby #2. He is so kissable looking. When you are ready to get rid of one of those little boys, I would love to have one. I just love the spotted and the Ivorys. There is nothing cutier then a baby donkey


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 19, 2009)

What a little cutie!! I want to (((HUG))) him up!! Congrats..


----------



## Marnie (Apr 27, 2009)

He is so cute, I think he's the cutest little donkey I've ever seen!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, how the heck did I miss this post???.... He is ADORABLE!!! Congrats.


----------

